# Spaghetti42



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Surprize Mamma some day when you get home early...

Ya need enough spaghetti for two about as much as you can grab with thumb and fore finger.

Cook it in a big pot with plenty of water, I throw in a little salt, once it boils cook it about 7 or 8 minutes.

While its cooking, find a good sized saute pan, put in about an inch of butter and a short pull of olive oil.

Grab a good handful of pistachios, a dozen and a half give or take, get something and stir the spahghetti with it once, is probably enough.

Put the nuts on a paper towel and smash them flat with the side of a good sized knife. You want the pieces pretty small so you might need to do a little chopping as well. (Be sure and take them out of the shell first.)

Get a few green olives , 5-6 and quater them lengthwise . Kalamatas work fine too but watch the pits, you leave them whole, dont even think of using the canned kind.

Snag a couple of clean plates.

The noodles are done so put them in a collander dump the water and put the collander back in the pot and let them drain.

Turn the fire on under your butter and olive oil. Ya want this to get pretty hot to cook most of the water out of the butter. This will take a minute or two. Now is the time to add a little garlic but I'd try this first without it. Throw the noodles in the pan. Add the sliced olives ( If you forget this just add the olives on top later) Jump them around, or stir, the idea is to cover the noodles with the melted butter. Turn the fire way down, almost off.

Take some grated parmesan cheese, the finely ground kind ,Kraft works great. Cover the plates with it but not very thick.

Divide the noodles over the plates. Turn off the fire.

You need some white shredded cheese. Parmigano , mizithra or asiago all work fine. Remember ya want shredded not ground. Cover the spaghetti with the shredded cheese. It will melt in so be generous. If you have some feta cheese put a little on each side of the noodles

Now take your chopped nuts and sprinkle them over the top. Be sure and use even the smallest flakes, this is why you chopped them over a paper towel. One of those plastic roll up cutting boards works great. One more step.

Pour a couple of glasses of a not too heavy red wine.

Look for the smile, she'll think shes in a lovley little cafe.

After ya do this once or twice the whole thing takes about 15 minutes, water to table. Just about anything can be added to the noodles in the pan but start out small experiment and see what you like.(smoked salmon,spinich,,,)

H


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Hitch said:


> ...find a good sized saute pan, put in about an inch of butter...


Sounds very delicious. I suspect the "inch of butter" might have something to do with it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A great domestic formula for a lucky man...or was that for "getting lucky?" For a nice variation, try boiling your noodles for the final four or five minutes in red wine...preferably a less expensive vintage!


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

I think adding a fresh herb at the end would also give it a nice 'kick' like some fresh parsley.


----------



## ichiran (May 24, 2013)

toddorbertBU said:


> I think adding a fresh herb at the end would also give it a nice 'kick' like some fresh parsley.


Basil would also be very nice.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Well?? 

​Dont just sit there whip up a batch and let us know.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

This is very nice indeed! For those of us heart patients, I suppose the 'inch of butter' might yield to more olive oil or a low fat butter substitute. I think a dry white wine would serve too. Nice idea, even if 'getting lucky' is just a nice meal over wine.


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

Second the basil.


----------

